# être / mettre / remettre à l'honneur



## transol

Hola a todos:

No sé cómo traducir esta frase:
Les parents étaient à l’honneur avec un circuit de visite 

Los padres tuvieron el honor de realizar un circuito de visita?
o
Se hizo un circuito de visita en honor de los padres?
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/honneur I D 3 c) ; on trouve ceci
_Être à l'honneur. </SPAN>_*Être fêté, célébré.* (Dict. XIXe et XXe s.). *Être privilégié,* *avoir la première place.* _Ce genre de femme, qui était à l'honneur dans ses romans l'intimidait par sa beauté _(AYMÉ, _Travelingue, _1941, p. 69).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Propongo:
- se agasajó a los padres con una visita guiada

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola 
*Sus padres eran honrados con...*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola
> *Sus padres eran honrados con...*


 
Ser o estar... 

*Eran honrados* signifie ils étaient honnêtes.

Dans le cas qui nous occupe il faudrait dire: *sus padres estuvieron honrados. *

Pero prefiero la propuesta de* Martine*:* los padres fueron agasajados...*


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Medita sobre este ejemplo sacado de El País 17/03/2003:
"El músico, nacido en 1955, dirigió su primer concierto a los 15 años, con 25 asumió la Orquesta Sinfónica Ciudad de Birmingham, a los 40 fue honrado con el título de sir y desde el año pasado dirige la Orquesta Filarmónica de Berlín."
Et dans la traduction il convient de conserver l'imparfait de l'indicatif.
Cela dit le "agasajados" proposé par Martine est tout à fait satisfaisant.
Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es cierto, *GURB*, no solo porque lo diga El País, bastó leerlo de nuevo. Mi primera apreciación fue precipitada. Lo siento, *transol*.


----------



## ara1e

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ser o estar...
> 
> *Eran honrados* signifie ils étaient honnêtes.
> 
> Dans le cas qui nous occupe il faudrait dire: *sus padres estuvieron honrados. *
> 
> Pero prefiero la propuesta de* Martine*:* los padres fueron agasajados...*


 
De acuerdo con la propuesta de Martine.
"Eran honrados" puede usarse en los dos sentidos...
Lo de "sus padres estuvieron honrados", no lo he oido en mi vida y me suena rarisimo, no sé qué os parece a vosotros...


----------



## transol

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ahora veo mejor por dónde va la cosa...
Además de "agasajados", quizás también se podría utilizar "obsequiados"


----------



## JUNIO

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

Está expresión significa "hace honor a" o tal vez "honra".

Contexto: 
Sa recette met à l’honneur les richesses gastronomiques du Loiret. 

Está hablando de un pastel típico francés.

Un saludo


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tenéis una bonita expresión: *poner en el candelero* ¿Por qué no la usarías?
_Mettre à l'honneur_ es totalmente distinto de _faire honneur à
_Busca en TLF y te enterarás del sentido.
Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

¿No convendría "pone de manifiesto"? La expresión que propones, Gurb, me gusta, pero creo que se dice más "está en el candelero" que con el verbo "poner".


----------



## totor

O también *poner de moda*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría: su receta pone en valor /destaca /realza las riquezas gastronómicas del Loiret.


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a tod@s

Necesito saber el significado de la expresión "mis à l'honneur" para una traducción ("mettre qulq'un à lhonneur")
Si alguien puede ayudarme, se lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo a tod@s


POsadilla


----------



## Gévy

Hola posadilla:

¿Honrarle?

Danos la frase completa, por favor, para que podamos hacernos una idea.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Posadilla

Se trata de un parque de atracciones para niños en el que "Guillaume le Conquérant est mis à l'honneur"... (avec des pirates, Vikings, etc)
Bises et Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

-  poner de realce o en valor me parecen buenas opciones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: _Guillermo el Conquistador *ocupa un lugar de honor* junto con...
_Un saludo


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias, es lo que buscaba.

Posadilla

Muchas gracias


----------



## serena79

Como diriais 'vos vidéos sont à l'honneur'?

He puesto: 'sus videos son honoradas'?

C'est sur un site internet
gracias


----------



## serena79

He pensado en otra cosa: 'estan agasajados en el sitio Internet'

estar o ser?


----------



## totor

Posiblemente sea *están de moda*, pero espera otras opciones, por las dudas.


----------



## serena79

Gracias totor pero no va con este sentido

Quiero poner de relieve estos videos...


----------



## totor

Otras opciones para esa expresión son también *poner de manifiesto* y *ser festejado*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Etre à l'honneur= avoir une place privilégiée/ occuper une place de choix
*Sus vídeos están en el candelero.*


----------



## serena79

gracias!! esto si me gusta!!


----------



## Teemp

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!
Necesito saber qué es "remis à l'honneur" en este contexto. 
El contexto va sobre las cruzadas. 

Les atabegs de Mossoul ont remis à l’honneur le thème du djihad et assurent le contrôle de la Syrie. Nur-al-Dîn, le fils de Zengi, s’assure le contrôle définitif d’Édesse. 

¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Una posibilidad: "... han vuelto a poner de manifiesto"


----------



## cónica

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola:

No sé lo que signica esta expresión. Había un apartado para explicarla, pero creo que no era válido para este contexto. Espero que me puedan ayudar:

"Rassurons-nous, il est prevu qu´en 2010 elle soit à l´honneur."

Tranquilicémonos, está previsto que sea en el 2010 cuando tengamos el honor.

El problema es que la frase es así tal cual, y por eso no sé si traducirlo por TENER EL HONOR porque tendría que ser DE ALGO. 

Gracias.


----------



## coralie80

Bonjour,

J'aimerais traduire "met à l'honneur" .
Il s'agit d'une présentation d'une présentation d'un produit mode.
Par exemple : met à l'honneur la mini jupe.

Je pensais traduire par "realzar" ou poner de "realce". 
"honrar" pourrait il convenir?

Merci de vos conseils...


----------



## Rosenrot1123

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'expression équivalente en espagnol de "mettre à l'honneur". J'en doute, mais est-ce qu'une traduction littérale serait correcte? "poner al honor"? 
Voici una phrase de mise en contexte:
"Ce mois-ci dans notre galerie, c'est le travail de *** _(un artiste)_ qui est *mis à l'honneur*"

Merci!


----------

